

Robot Suitcase Moves Itself Around for You - saurabhpalan
http://www.grishinrobotics.com/1669

======
flexxaeon
\- I travel very little, but would already want this for standing in long
lines.

\- I wonder what their security solution is (an alarm if it gets picked up
while in "following" mode)

\- Clearly needs a wider base, it wanted to fall over badly

\- +1 on the want because I'd feel like I had my own star wars droid

